# Has anyone purchased from RVDIRECT?



## moonmullen (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone utilized RVDIRECT for the purchase of a new rv? There prices seem unbelievable. Would just like to hear from someone else that has experience with them. Thanks!!


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone purchased from RVDIRECT?

I have no experience with RVDirect but if you have been shopping and know the market and their prices seem unbelievable, I would say you are probably right.  There's some fine print somewhere.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone purchased from RVDIRECT?

I heard somewhere that there is no warranty with a new RV through them. I could be wrong but just passing it along. I wonder where you have to go to pick it up?
I would also like to hear from someone that has bought direct from them.
turnip


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone purchased from RVDIRECT?

I don't mean to talk down another "dealer" but, I have heard you pay them before they get the trailer.  They are not using their money, so they have no overhead in that unit.  
As far as warranty, they do not expect anyone to travel back to them.  They dump it off on the manufactures network of dealers.  They do not create a relationship with their customers.
They also will not take a trade in.

If someone offers to pay up front, like some have, I sell at a lower cost also.  Usually I have about 2 weeks of interest to pay on every trailer I order for someone.  (From the time the factory gets paid to going through tranportation, to the time it gets delivered.)  If I can avoid costs, I pass it along.  Like them, I will sell at lower rates if no trade, but I will trade.

If you look at Gulf Stream and see something you like, give me a call.  Just search Virginia and you will find my information.  Thanks to FEMA, I dont have a lot of trailers now, but they are on order.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone purchased from RVDIRECT?

Grandview, 
What will FEMA do with all the trailers when they are returned? Do they put them in stockpile or offer back to dealers that have sold them? I have heard that most do not have the holding tanks because they will be hooked straight to sewage. Not interested in one, just curious.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2006)

Has anyone purchased from RVDIRECT?

Like all government property, a lot will be sold at auctions.  I think some will be stored, but not many.  The trailers bought from dealerships do of course have the holding tanks, but the trailers built for FEMA do not have them.  They are designed to hook right up to septic systems.  That is one of the hold-ups in getting them into service.  Plumbers have to get there first.  They are also built with VERY limited storage, residential refers, and believe me, they are not built like anything you are used to.  
If I had a place to set one and not move it, I might think about getting one, but I would not consider traveling like I do with my fifth wheel.


----------

